# .308 178 Gr ELDX



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey guys, I was doing load development. I have found that I will not reload these in my 300WM. 

I have right around 150 ELDX for sale. 

I don't know if you can get them anywhere. 

Willing to discuss a price, not exactly sure what they are worth. 

Not trying to scalp. Just trying to be fair. 

Thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

For what its worth, Cabelas lists them in stock for $47.99. That means probably $44 at Scheels (Cabelas really marks up stuff).



https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/hornady-eld-x-rifle-bullets



-DallanC


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Good to know. I have been around, and haven't really seen them on shelves, which it appears to be the case with these. 

Thanks for looking into that!


----------

